
Show HN: PostGIS query editor and visualizer - morgenkaffee
https://github.com/lukasmartinelli/postgis-editor
======
doug1001
Both OpenJump & QGIS ostensibly cover this use case but not in a way that
promotes a smooth REPL-like workflow.

So this could be quite useful for PostGIS developers; For instance, often i
just need to know how "rough" is the approximate bounding box drawn by
PostGIS; a visual comparison with the region's actual borders is often the
best and most efficient way to learn this.

------
mdobryakov
Do you have any plans related to visualization of clusters (i.e. cluster of
places, cities, etc.) and any additional information (i.e. shapes for display
radius or bounds of cluster)?

~~~
morgenkaffee
No not really. The goal is to stay simple - just display polygons,
linestrings, points and their associated metadata. It is really meant for
prototyping SQL queries quickly with immediate feedback.

What might make sense is to support to display several SQL queries at once. So
you can show the the objects within a cluster and the cluster bounds at the
same time.

For complex visualizations you can use e.g. QGIS with PostGIS as data source.
I used PostGIS editor before to prototype clustering SQL queries. I assign
cluster values as attributes and inspect them like this.

